# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  growing taiwan moss

## rtcc86

hi i was just wondering if taiwan moss will grow will without co2 and fan??if not,then which one of the 2 is more important to taiwan moss?? :Idea:

----------


## richietay

for taiwan moss, no CO2 not an issue, just take a longer period to flourish!

Fan, just require ur tank to be cool! but best is to have both, ur taiwan moss will be lushy and healthy!

----------


## seed75

saw a nano tank at nature aquarium at the counter, it had been around for quite sometime, taiwan mosses grew pretty well without fan but he did have a DIY co2...

----------


## rtcc86

im using nano tank so it wont be feasible having a co2 canister for it....so i guess i'll just get a fan for it

----------


## AquaObsession

THe nana tank at NA has CO2 and Fan. He just reset his tank, the previous one was run with Co2 and Fan and Filter for 6 years I've heard.

----------


## riccia

imo taiwan moss grows well in colder condition. you will obviously need a fan. w/o CO2 not an issue but with CO2 and fan it can grow really well.

----------


## gorilla83

If I can only choose between fan and CO2, i would choose fan...
imo, i think cooler temperature is more important for moss...

but for taiwan moss no need too cool.. 27-28&#176;C is ok...
my taiwan moss and spiky moss are growing fine at this temperature..

----------


## rtcc86

roughly how long would it take for the moss to cover the mesh??

----------


## eddyq

IMO, to grow taiwan moss fast and furious like weeds you need :
1. good lighting 2. liquid ferts 3. low water temperature (fan 24/7) 4. CO2
5. shrimps to massage them (not important)

----------


## rtcc86

> IMO, to grow taiwan moss fast and furious like weeds you need :
> 1. good lighting 2. liquid ferts 3. low water temperature (fan 24/7) 4. CO2
> 5. shrimps to massage them (not important)


i think i have 1. and 5. i thought liquid ferts is not necessary...but i'll add if required i guess

----------


## evolim83

> im using nano tank so it wont be feasible having a co2 canister for it....so i guess i'll just get a fan for it


There's acutally CO2 cylinders to go with nano tanks!
There's a thread started by benny not too long ago on new regulator from UP!
Here's a pic!
Looks really good!

----------


## budak

I think you need to sort out your setup first. If you are not using CO2, don't dose liquid fert, especially if you are doing it blindly. Keeping the tank well-filtered and on the cool side would probably do much more good for the mosses and other plants as well.

----------


## kemp

shrimps to massage the moss?
hmm, first time i'm hearing this  :Grin:  



> IMO, to grow taiwan moss fast and furious like weeds you need :
> 1. good lighting 2. liquid ferts 3. low water temperature (fan 24/7) 4. CO2
> 5. shrimps to massage them (not important)

----------


## rtcc86

> There's acutally CO2 cylinders to go with nano tanks!
> There's a thread started by benny not too long ago on new regulator from UP!
> Here's a pic!
> Looks really good!


yea i read that thread..but its too ex

----------


## eddyq

[QUOTE][/i think i have 1. and 5. i thought liquid ferts is not necessary...but i'll add if required i guessQUOTE]

Not to confuse you if your intention is NON CO2 set-up tank, then pls don't dose liquid ferts.

Moss needs cooler temperature. On fan 24/7.

----------

